# Chronic Health & Disability_Help In Portugal



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Chronic Health & Disability_Help In Portugal

Hello fellow ExPatForum members, do you know anything about specific help that is available to UK Ex Pats who are resident in Portugal and who have health and/or disability issues?

A couple, originally from the UK, who I know are about 62 years of age, therefore not of UK pensionable age yet. The husband has over the last two years developed chronic health conditions and is receiving medical care for these ongoing, permanent and terminal conditions. They are both officially resident, and registered with the National Health Service here in Portugal.

In the UK, I believe that this man could qualify for community care from the Social Services, and possibly some disability benefits. His wife may qualify for Carers Allowance.

My question is, as residents in Portugal, what kind of help is available to people in a situation like this couple, and how do they apply for any help which may be available?

I am sure that any information and/or advice would not only be appreciated by my friends, but equally be of help and interest to forum members.

Thanks in advance for your comments

Ronnie_Yook


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Very difficult situation, sorry to hear about it.
The first thing they should tackle is whether their entitled to any help or allowances from UK, I think they don't qualify here because their not in receipt of a Pension, Portuguese or UK. 

The Portuguese Social Security site does say that Long Term Care Supplement is awarded to the pensioners of the social security schemes in need of constant attendance by another person i.e. in receipt of a Portuguese Pension. 

Does the wife qualify for UK pension with her DOB? if so then the husband would be a dependent relative which might help with the situation. 

Here think they need to talk to the hospital who have Social Security departments and see what help is available and to check if any help is available. 

There might also be help available through the Health Centre or their local Junta who operate a home help service which is part of a National organization name escapes me sorry


----------



## Ronnie_Yook (May 9, 2012)

Canoeman, big thank you for your reply and helpful info.

Re: Pension for the lady in question, she has apparently just reached 60 years of age, and has received a letter from The Pension Service (TPS) in the UK, notifying her that she is 'not' entitled to a UK Retirement Pension until she is about 63 years of age.

This is due to our nice UK Government's decision in changing the minimum age of women to 65 years of age.

Mind you in this respect she is 'fortunate' as she may have had to wait till she became 65!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

If I remember rightly the change to 65 for women was brought about after a couple of single ladies (nurses, I think) went to the European Courts to demand that they be allowed to work longer and accumulate the same pension as men. The government had to stagger the change by increasing the age incrementally.


----------

